
Ask HN: Best Backpack for a Commuting Software Dev? - lordleft
Bonus points if there&#x27;s water&#x2F;snow resistance.
======
slow_donkey
I have a cheap $25 Walmart backpack I got from another HN thread and it's
worked surprisingly well - no signs of wear after ~2 years of daily use.

Found a link: [https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-Quest-
Backpack-D...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-Quest-Backpack-
Daypack-Green/51036937)

------
lettergram
I used to recommend LLBean, but now I highly recommend TimBuk2.

I purchased my first TimBuk2 backpack last year and was ecstatic about it:
[https://www.timbuk2.com/](https://www.timbuk2.com/)

~~~
quickthrower2
Which one? They have quite a big choice.

------
godot
I work remote now, but before I switched to my current job, when I still had a
commute (and by Bart in bay area too, no less -- a notoriously uncomfortable
commute if you're not familiar), the last backpack I used was this "Slim
Laptop Backpack".
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RRHNLXC/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RRHNLXC/)

Basically, I realized that pretty much the only thing I needed to carry to and
from work was my laptop (13" MBP at the time). I had a few other things like
earphones, ibuprofen, etc. but they all fit inside small compartments in that
slim backpack.

That was my favorite commute backpack by far. On the train, it lets you not
take off your backpack, and still not be a bother to others. It satisfies your
bonus points for water/snow resistance if it's raining or snowing, because you
can just wear it underneath your bigger jacket.

------
mcintyre1994
I backed this one on Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/threadinternational/a-b...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/threadinternational/a-better-
backpack) \- it arrived a couple of weeks ago and is great so far.

------
CloudNetworking
Ctrl+f, typed "Ogio", no hits, therefore I shake my head in disapproval while
doing "tsk tsk".

Got an Ogio backpack from Rackspace back in 2012 and I've been using it at 3
different companies. Each time I'm asked about why I use a Rackspace backpack
at Company X I challenge them to give me a better backpack for free. No one
has matched it yet.

This little guy has so much room in it that I can pack
laptop+accesories+clothes for 3-4 days. It is also waterproof (I used to cycle
to/from work in British weather for 2 years) and durable as f*ck.

I like it so much that I bought a second Ogio backpack so both me and my wife
can pack stuff when traveling with the certainty that we won't have to buy a
new backpack every year or two.

------
hindsightbias
[https://www.booqbags.com/products/cobra-squeeze-15-inch-
lapt...](https://www.booqbags.com/products/cobra-squeeze-15-inch-laptop-
backpack)

------
quixquaxqux
a lot of backpacks from the outdoors companies have 15" sleeves, and will be
very sturdy and durable.

i bought a north face borealis in 2014 and it looks as good as new, not a
stitch out of place.

osprey i hear is good as well.

------
deepaksurti
Thule Crossover 32L Backpack, been using this for past 6 years now. Has held
up really well, only finding an excuse to buy a new one, can’t find one though

It has held up great for daily commutes as well as 2 day official trips,
enough space to carry all.

[https://www.amazon.com/Thule-
Crossover-32L-Backpack/dp/B004X...](https://www.amazon.com/Thule-
Crossover-32L-Backpack/dp/B004XANKVO/)

------
JimmyAustin
The Crumpler Considerable Embarrassment. Seems very water resistance, and
hasn’t sustained much damage in the year i’ve had it. Pricey, but sturdy
construction. A coworker has had his for a decade and it’s fine, minus some
fading.

------
oftenwrong
Depends on what you need to carry.

Don't carry a laptop unless you are working during the commute or have some
other restriction. It is better to be able to access all of your systems
remotely, so you can pull anything you need from them.

------
70122-_6
blue osprey 80litres.

